# Lobster-shrimp Ravioli



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2021)

Made a lobster dinner the other night and had some unexpected leftovers. I don't know much of what to do with a hunk of leftover lobster other than make some ravioli. There wasn't enough lob worth breaking out the gear so I decided to mix it with some Argentine red shrimp 50/50. 10 oz each lob and shrimp, 5oz mascarpone cheese.






Chopped and mixed after a little work with the Wusthof food processor





Mixed up a batch of semolina pasta dough in the KA. 3 cups semolina, 4 eggs, 1tsp salt, 1/4 cup each water and olive oil. It only goes in the KA mixer for about 45 seconds using the paddle, then knead by hand, no pic of the ball. Hook up the pasta roller attachment to the KA and get busy making some sheets





About a teaspoon of mix goes into every ravioli, with practice you don't overfill and pop much
	

		
			
		

		
	






Put on a top sheet and go over it with a rolling pin





Turn upside down and separate





I like to put the ravs on a tray in the freezer as I go so they hold form in a Ziploc bag when done, ended up just short of six dozen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I had quite a bit of dough left so so after rolling the rest into sheets I changed over to the fettuccini cutter attachment, set up the pasta dryer





Had some yardbird legs set fro the Vortex so hit them with a little of Jeff's Original rub





After 35 minutes using the Vortex with a hunk of hickory wood, perfect and juicy every time.





I boiled up the fettuccini and put a tiny pot of spinach Alfredo sauce on the stove, tossed a few ravs into the water to sample, delicious. Dinner was some legs, Cesar salad, and fettuccini Alfredo, the fresh semolina pasta stole the show.





Now that we've got some fairly exotic ravs in the freezer it might be time to make a standard batch of Italian sausage-spinach-ricotta cheese ravioli, more like what I grew up on. Was a fun day and I got some good work done, had a few beers. Thanks for lookin' in, stay safe! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 7, 2021)

Mercy! Those ravs sound good!
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2021)

Ray that looks fantastic! Nice work for sure. Ive always wanted to make ravioli. I have a hand crank pasta machine I just need to get some ravioli molds.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks good Ray . I like the meat rav's better , that's next on my list . 
Nice work .


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh wow, I am always amazed at the homemade pasta art. I am also glad I do not live near you sawhorseray because I would end up probably gaining too much weight, which right now is not what I want beings I am trying to prepare for my first archery mule deer hunt in the badlands - only 8 months away.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 7, 2021)

Damn Ray just outstanding man! I know you got to have some real patience to do all of those. Bet they are just delicious. Post some pics up once you get some cooked up!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow...and I mean WOW!! Talk about a massive labor of love. That is just outstanding my friend. The patience it must take to do all that is beyond me but it appears as though you have it down to a science. Excellent job!!

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Jan 7, 2021)

Over the top!  Man that looks killer!  nice work!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Mercy! Those ravs sound good! Jim



Thanks Jim! They make my wife happy, happy wife happy life! Thank you for the Like Jim, I appreciate it. RAY




Sowsage said:


> Ray that looks fantastic! Nice work for sure. Ive always wanted to make ravioli. I have a hand crank pasta machine I just need to get some ravioli molds.



Thanks Travis! Once you get the molds the combinations you can come up with to make are just about limitless. Heck, once your son sees how this is done you'll be suckin' a brewster in front of the TV while he does the whole thing! Thanks for the Like Travis, I appreciate it. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Looks good Ray . I like the meat rav's better , that's next on my list . Nice work .



Thanks Rich! I love the beef and pork ravs too, and my wife even eats them, tho they always go with tomato sauce. When we lived in CA and I had the boat and traps I used to make Dungeness crab ravs that were to die for, this is about as close as I can come here in the dessert. Thanks for the Like Rich, I do appreciate it. RAY




luvcatchingbass said:


> Oh wow, I am always amazed at the homemade pasta art. I am also glad I do not live near you sawhorseray because I would end up probably gaining too much weight, which right now is not what I want beings I am trying to prepare for my first archery mule deer hunt in the badlands - only 8 months away.



Yeah, if you are going to be chasing mulies with sticks and strings you'll certainly be wanting to maintain fighting weight! Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Ray just outstanding man! I know you got to have some real patience to do all of those. Bet they are just delicious. Post some pics up once you get some cooked up!



Thanks John! I learned to have patience hunting and fishing and it just carries over into every other facet of life now, being retired helps too! We used to save the special ravs I'd make for special occasions and company, seems like a long long time ago these days. Thank you for the Like Amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY




tx smoker said:


> Wow...and I mean WOW!! Talk about a massive labor of love. That is just outstanding my friend. The patience it must take to do all that is beyond me but it appears as though you have it down to a science. Excellent job!! Robert



Thank you Robert! If anyone knows about patience and attention to detail in the kitchen it is you Robert, I've learned a ton from your cooks. Projects like making sausage and ravioli, and smoking bacon are just a great way to enjoy the day, have a few beers, and get something done without hurting myself! Thank you for the Like my friend, it's much appreciated. RAY




sandyut said:


> Over the top!  Man that looks killer!  nice work!



Thank you 

 sandyut
! I reckon with that new kitchen and soon to be retired you'll have plenty of time for projects like this one! Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## normanaj (Jan 7, 2021)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow excellent on the ravs, fantastic!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Heck, once your son sees how this is done you'll be suckin' a brewster in front of the TV while he does the whole thing!


Ok I'm convinced.... I'll be ordering one soon!


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2021)

Ray your living the life, I never have extra Lobster we usually make Mushroom, Spinach etc.
Richie


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 7, 2021)

All I can say is WOW !
That whole post looks amazing.
Nice Job Ray.

The fresh pasta is so worth it. 
Those raviolis look incredible.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Awesome just Awesome. Man could I do away with a plate full of the ravioli.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2021)

Absolutely fantastic Ray! I would love a plate of that! Like!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2021)

Everything looks amazing ray! Leftover lobster? Never heard of it......nice work bud


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2021)

All looks great Ray!! I have to get some ravioli pans like that! Nice looking knife too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Like Jake what's left over lobster.     Never at my house.

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you Norm, and thanks for the Like, I appreciate it! RAY




Teal101 said:


> Wow excellent on the ravs, fantastic!



Thanks Teal, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY




tropics said:


> Ray your living the life, I never have extra Lobster we usually make Mushroom, Spinach etc. Richie



Thanks Richie! If I lived in your part of the country I'd be eating this stuff all the time, I hear they just about give lobsters away in Maine. My favorite ravioli to make and eat is with my homemade Italian sausage, spinach, and ricotta, now that everythings on hand and in the kitchen I might have to get busy on that. Thank you for the Like Richie, much appreciated! RAY




2Mac said:


> All I can say is WOW ! That whole post looks amazing. Nice Job Ray.  The fresh pasta is so worth it. Those raviolis look incredible.



Thanks Mac, I agree with you 100%! Fresh made pasta using semolina flour is pretty darned hard to beat regardless of if you use for ravioli or just want to plate it up with your favorite sauce. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it!




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome just Awesome. Man could I do away with a plate full of the ravioli. Warren



Thanks Warren! It's a lot like making sausage, a great way to spend a cold day while drilling a few Rolling Rocks, and you know exactly what's in the stuff and what it took to make it, which is it's own reward . Thank you for the Like Warren, it is appreciated. RAY




Steve H said:


> Absolutely fantastic Ray! I would love a plate of that! Like!



Thanks Steve! I've got three more tails in the freezer that I just may do the same thing with sans the shrimp. Thanks for the Like Steve, I do appreciate it. RAY





TNJAKE said:


> Everything looks amazing ray! Leftover lobster? Never heard of it......nice work bud



Thanks Jake! If I knew how to cook up lobs as well as you I probably wouldn't have any leftover either. I just haven't caught them quite perfect steaming or on the Weber so I get pissed and turn them into ravioli the next day. RAY




jcam222 said:


> All looks great Ray!! I have to get some ravioli pans like that! Nice looking knife too.



Thanks Jeff! I'm thinking of getting the 10-ravioli set of pans too, see it they'd hold a bit more filling. The blade was the final matching piece to my set and I've been kind of babying it, still use the old chef's blade for any tough stuff. Thanks for the Like Jeff, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2021)

SHR, Wow, I gained weight just looking at your post, awesome job!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> SHR, Wow, I gained weight just looking at your post, awesome job!



Yeah thanks 

 crazymoon
, it's not doing much for my boyish figure either, just part of the program. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks amazing !!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks amazing Ray!  Great step by steps too.  I love Lobster any way I get it, but no one else around here does.
. You know what that means, right? LOL. Excellent work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2021)

Awesome looking Rav's! I'm blown away with the amount of Product you got from 3 CUPS OF SEMOLINA!!! That amount would not stress my KA and would give two meals for my crew. Saved the recipe...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2021)

Awesome, Ray!!
Done like a True Artist!!
Great Step by Step too!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2021)

Dang Ray!!!

What a thing of beauty....

Love pasta and love seafood, can't go wrong with that meal in my book brother 

GREAT BIG LIKE!

Congrats on the ride, well deserved....

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks amazing !!!



Thanks Mike, and thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY




MJB05615 said:


> Looks amazing Ray!  Great step by steps too.  I love Lobster any way I get it, but no one else around here does. . You know what that means, right? LOL. Excellent work.



Thanks Mike, that could work out great for you! Next time you get your hands on a lob cook it up for yourself and way you like and let the rest of the crew boil up some hot dogs. Thank you for the Like Mike, I do appreciate it. RAY




chef jimmyj said:


> Awesome looking Rav's! I'm blown away with the amount of Product you got from 3 CUPS OF SEMOLINA!!! That amount would not stress my KA and would give two meals for my crew. Saved the recipe...JJ



Thank you Chef! It won't strain your KA mixer at all Chef, using the paddle it only needs to spin about 45 seconds, and then you knead by hand, for 5-6 minutes until smooth, the dough hook does no good. Thank you for the Like Chef JJ, I do appreciate it. RAY


[QUOTE="Bearcarver, post: 2175568, member: 33097" Awesome, Richie!! Done like a True Artist!! Great Step by Step too! Nice Job! Like. Bear [/QUOTE]

Well John if you've got me taken for 

 tropics
 that's one great person to be mistaken for! Fact is I believe both Richie and I are ravioli makers, so there you go! Thanks for the Like Bear, I do appreciate it. RAY.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Dang Ray!!! What a thing of beauty.... Love pasta and love seafood, can't go wrong with that meal in my book brother  GREAT BIG LIKE! Congrats on the ride, well deserved.... John




Thank you my friend, it's great to see you back posting on the forum! I could eat fresh pasta every night of the week but for the fact that after a few weeks my pants wouldn't button up. Thank you for the Like my amigo, take care and stay safe! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> [QUOTE="Bearcarver, post: 2175568, member: 33097" Awesome, Richie!! Done like a True Artist!! Great Step by Step too! Nice Job! Like. Bear



Well John if you've got me taken for 

 tropics
 that's one great person to be mistaken for! Fact is I believe both Richie and I are ravioli makers, so there you go! Thanks for the Like Bear, I do appreciate it. RAY.
[/QUOTE]


LOL---Sorry about that Ray. I'm just so used to Richie making Awesome Seafood stuff like that. I did see it & fix it before I noticed your comment though.
Awesome Job. RAY !!!   

Bear


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2021)

Awesome looking lobster ravioli’s there Ray!! Holy cow they look delicious! To be honest, I don’t think I ever had a ravioli filled with lobster.

Might have to practice with some shrimp and get one of those pans.

Like!


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2021)

Man that looks GOOD   I could stand some of that for sure

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

xray said:


> Awesome looking lobster ravioli’s there Ray!! Holy cow they look delicious! To be honest, I don’t think I ever had a ravioli filled with lobster. Might have to practice with some shrimp and get one of those pans. Like!



Thanks Joe! I've only seen lobster ravs on a restaurant menu a couple of times in my entire life, both were places where one got full reward at the cash register. I think lobster, shrimp, and crab are pretty much interchangeable and can be combined when making ravioli. I'm thinking of getting one of the 10-rav pans to see if they'll hold a little more  filling. Thanks for the Like my friend, I do appreciate it. RAY

Amazon.com: Palmer Large Ravioli Mold: Pasta Molds: Kitchen & Dining






gary s said:


> Man that looks GOOD   I could stand some of that for sure Gary



Thanks Gary! Much like smoking meat and making sausage, making ravioli is conducive to beer drinking, goes hand in hand! Thanks for the Like Gary, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 8, 2021)

Outstanding Ray! Well done! Carousel Worthy Thread IMO! It has been ages since I've made raviolis....I need to find my ravioli press and cutter now!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 8, 2021)

That all looks phenomenal!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Outstanding Ray! Well done! Carousel Worthy Thread IMO! It has been ages since I've made raviolis....I need to find my ravioli press and cutter now!!!!



Thank you so much! That's the one thing I've lost over the years is the cutter. My Sicilian noni used to make ravs without the form and just rolled the cutter along after forming everything with her hands, now I just use a sharp blade. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it! RAY




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks phenomenal!



Thanks WHB, was a productive way to spend the day while drilling a couple of barley pops. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 9, 2021)

Jee Whizzz.., that looks so darn good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2021)

OMG, those look fantastic, I have lobster meat, shrimp, & scallops in my freezer, & we have been trying to decide what to do with them. We also have a ravioli press. I’m gonna do this!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2021)

hoity toit said:


> Jee Whizzz.., that looks so darn good.



Thanks Hoity, there's not much else that can be done with leftover lobster! RAY




SmokinAl said:


> OMG, those look fantastic, I have lobster meat, shrimp, & scallops in my freezer, & we have been trying to decide what to do with them. We also have a ravioli press. I’m gonna do this!! Al



Thanks Al! I've combined shrimp with lobster and Dungeness crab when making ravs before, stretches the meat out and doesn't alter the flavor in my opinion. I use scallops when I make a seafood cioppino, never tried them for ravioli, might be great! Thanks for the Like Al, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## 73saint (Jan 13, 2021)

This is impressive, to say the least!  I have got to get that KA pasta attachment.  I love ravs, never have made them but after seeing your thread I am inspired!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2021)

73saint said:


> This is impressive, to say the least!  I have got to get that KA pasta attachment.  I love ravs, never have made them but after seeing your thread I am inspired!



Be good with some mud puppies meat.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Jan 13, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Be good with some mud puppies meat.
> 
> Warren


you're right about that!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 13, 2021)

73saint said:


> This is impressive, to say the least!  I have got to get that KA pasta attachment.  I love ravs, never have made them but after seeing your thread I am inspired!



Thanks Saint! I love ravs and love making my own, just like sausage and bacon, when you make your own you know exactly what's in them and what it took to make them. I just ordered the 10 ravioli mold from Amazon figuring the larger squares would hold a little more filling. When I make my batches of Italian sausage there's always a couple of pounds I just bag in bulk instead of stuff into casings. Italian sausage-spinach-ricotta cheese ravs are pretty hard to beat and coming up next. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2021)

Just to wrap this one up, the ravs in a spinach Alfredo sauce were a real hit, got the new mold and will make a little larger ones soon. RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 9, 2022)

great how to on the Ravioli and the drums look perfect

Thank You

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

Just divine Ray. Looks so dang good. Nice work


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> great how to on the Ravioli and the drums look perfect
> 
> Thank You
> 
> David


Thanks David, passing it on is what this forum is all about, hope it helped a bit. RAY



SmokinEdge said:


> Just divine Ray. Looks so dang good. Nice work


Thanks Edge. Old post, if only I'd been able to ask Carl for advice. Thanks for the likes to both of you, they're always appreciated, always will be. RAY


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks David, passing it on is what this forum is all about, hope it helped a bit. RAY
> 
> 
> Thanks Edge. Old post, if only I'd been able to ask Carl for advice. Thanks for the likes to both of you, they're always appreciated, always will be. RAY


Sometimes the old ones are the best conversations of the day. The comment and like were no less deserved.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 10, 2022)

Man I could eat a ton of those raviolis', Ray.  Just the thought if those little beauties has me drooling.  Judging by all the toys you have, I figure there must be a wee bit of Italian in you.
Gary


----------

